# cyx3 question vs clen vs eca  thanks!



## Simply_Michael (Oct 15, 2010)

hey gang . thinking of order this ..wondered if anyone else has tried it  and what your results or precautions are for it . wondering real life  stats on it. 

for ur info sake i am 5'7 185 16 percent bodyfat . didnt know if i  should do this or clen ..eca stack seems not to be best for me cause i  fall asleep on it . not sure why but get real tired . thanks for all the  input !


----------

